# Boat sinks in the Congo



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the BBC-

_Boat sinks on Congo's Lake Kivu 

At least 10 people are believed to have died after a boat on which they were travelling sank on Lake Kivu in the eastern Democratic Republic of Congo. 
A further 30 people are reported missing, and a search for survivors is still going on. 

The boat is believed to have been badly maintained and overloaded. It sank during bad weather while travelling between Kibirwa and Goma. 

Boat accidents are common on DR Congo's lake and river services. _ 

Rushie


----------

